# Are you honest about your steroid use?



## tony72722 (Jul 29, 2016)

I told myself I was going to be honest with everyone and the hits are really making me think twice about it. People honestly have no idea what they are talking about and seem to think a shot of testosterone will make your penis shrink 3 inches. I got thick skin but this shit is really biting me in the ass.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 29, 2016)

only a fukking idiot would be honest


----------



## tony72722 (Jul 29, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> only a fukking idiot would be honest



Well I think that's what wrong with the fitness industry. People should be coming out and telling the truth about this stuff.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 29, 2016)

tony72722 said:


> Well I think that's what wrong with the fitness industry. People should be coming out and telling the truth about this stuff.



well that would close down all the supp companies over night and I doubt they would want that..Why in the hell would you be telling people what u do?


----------



## tony72722 (Jul 29, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> well that would close down all the supp companies over night and I doubt they would want that..Why in the hell would you be telling people what u do?



Felt like a moral obligation. I remember guys who were obviously on shit claiming natty and were praised by all the naive for something that was not true. Pretty much living their whole life in a lie. Didn't want to be like that.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 29, 2016)

tony72722 said:


> Felt like a moral obligation. I remember guys who were obviously on shit claiming natty and were praised by all the naive for something that was not true. Pretty much living their whole life in a lie. Didn't want to be like that.



thats alien talk to me..your to young for gear


----------



## tony72722 (Jul 29, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> thats alien talk to me..your to young for gear



Why would you say that?


----------



## JAXNY (Jul 29, 2016)

tony72722 said:


> Well I think that's what wrong with the fitness industry. People should be coming out and telling the truth about this stuff.



Look, people will accuse you of being on it even if your not. And if you are and you want to be honest about it the only positive feedback back you're going to get from anyone are from other people that are on it also. 
It's not legal, so why would you want to admit to it to anyone. You're just giving ammunition for some asshole to use against you one day. Maybe LE will catch wind of your honesty, then what? Was it worth being honest. It's your business no one else needs to know. 
It's like a bank robber deciding WTF, think I'll be honest. Lol.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 29, 2016)

tony72722 said:


> Why would you say that?



because no one thats been around for a while would even think about saying the things u just said and dont bring the fact u served the country ,that means nothing to me


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 29, 2016)

tony72722 said:


> Felt like a moral obligation. I remember guys who were obviously on shit claiming natty and were praised by all the naive for something that was not true. Pretty much living their whole life in a lie. Didn't want to be like that.



Theres a difference between claiming natty when yer not in order to sell supplements and just keeping yer mouth shut about yer business. Nothing immoral about minding yer own.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 29, 2016)

****in Saffer keeping it real


----------



## tony72722 (Jul 29, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> because no one thats been around for a while would even think about saying the things u just said and dont bring the mact u served the country ,that means nothing to me



Well me having served in the Marines has nothing to do with what we are talking about and I don't need state that I was in the military for recognition of my character as a person and I certainly don't cornerstone that within my masculinity. Just because I have a difference of opinion on the political side of bodybuilding and the fitness community- that doesn't make me naive or childlike. We are all our brought up with different values and there is obviously diversity for moral worth stems off of values that are brought on through individual experiences.

Partisanship is something that should be respected and we are all entitled to our thoughts. My notion is not coming across as offensive and it is not derogatory in any way. Just because someone has a difference of opinion than you it doesn't mean that they are automatically deemed to be wrong and you are automatically right. That doesn't give you entitlement to make attempts of attacking their personal character. That's nonsensical in every way. I don't need a military title to tell people that I'm a man I have no idea where that came into the topic.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 29, 2016)

Im admit it to anyone who asks. Its a decision I made for myself. If they don't like the answer they can go **** themselves. I'm 235 about 12 percent body fat and 5 foot 8 on a good day I think its pretty obvious.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jul 29, 2016)

Tony, I'm honest with my wife. My closest friends know that I have used, but that doesn't mean I inform them when I am on or off.
You said it already, people are dumb, they have no idea what the risks or benefits for that matter are of using AAS. Most people think you take steroids and are a monster overnight, which we all know is far from the truth. I made a pact with myself a while back that I wouldn't lie to my wife... little, big, white, or black. That doesn't hold true for the rest of the world. There is a medic I  know that I joked with long before I used anything about steroids. I happen to run into him at my new gym one morning and made a joke to him, come to find out he had just finished his first cycle. It was total shit, the compounds were all wrong, dose wrong, and he had no idea about a pct. I took 10 mins to tell him to not do that cycle again. Told him pretty much what we tell all the new people. 500mg test a wk, hcg, ai, and pct. Does he now know I have used AAS, of course. Did I tell him I did even after he asked? Nope, why because there is no law against knowledge. There sure as shit is one against using non-script test or any other AAS.

What you choose to tell people is up to you, but you've already stated it's biting you in the ass.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 29, 2016)

I just claim diet and trt. I don't tell people because I hate getting asked for gear. Ive probably sent half the town to a doc that I know is very gracious with trt. I don't know him at all and never met him but I know hes a trt slut. He probably owes me like 20k by now in referral bonuses.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 29, 2016)

Shit I'm not even honest with myself about it.


----------



## tony72722 (Jul 29, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> Tony, I'm honest with my wife. My closest friends know that I have used, but that doesn't mean I inform them when I am on or off.
> You said it already, people are dumb, they have no idea what the risks or benefits for that matter are of using AAS. Most people think you take steroids and are a monster overnight, which we all know is far from the truth. I made a pact with myself a while back that I wouldn't lie to my wife... little, big, white, or black. That doesn't hold true for the rest of the world. There is a medic I  know that I joked with long before I used anything about steroids. I happen to run into him at my new gym one morning and made a joke to him, come to find out he had just finished his first cycle. It was total shit, the compounds were all wrong, dose wrong, and he had no idea about a pct. I took 10 mins to tell him to not do that cycle again. Told him pretty much what we tell all the new people. 500mg test a wk, hcg, ai, and pct. Does he now know I have used AAS, of course. Did I tell him I did even after he asked? Nope, why because there is no law against knowledge. There sure as shit is one against using non-script test or any other AAS.
> 
> What you choose to tell people is up to you, but you've already stated it's biting you in the ass.



We're about the same. I don't announce it to everyone at the gym. I tell my friends and people that are in my everyday life. I don't think I could lie to their face like that.


----------



## mickems (Jul 29, 2016)

Remember, using gear is the same as if you use weed or coke. It's an illegal substance. You don't go around bragging cuz, it could get you or your source locked up. .02


----------



## bigdog (Jul 29, 2016)

when people say gear will shrink up my dick Ill tell them well it sure hasn't yet and ill whip it out right there for them! talk about hurt feelings lmao!


----------



## DF (Jul 29, 2016)

NO!!!!

10 char


----------



## stonetag (Jul 29, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Shit I'm not even honest with myself about it.



Goddamn if that ain't the truth!


----------



## snake (Jul 29, 2016)

tony72722,

I'm happy that you not lying but no good will come out of it.

Let's dig a little deeper. Why does someone even ask that question? First off, anyone in the sport of BB and or PL can normally tell if something is fishy so their knowledge keeps them from asking a question they already know the answer to. This leaves the average dude. Now why would he care if you're on AAS, that has nothing to with him right? Wrong; it has everything to do with him. The answer is God awful simple; they need to justify how you look so they will not feel sorry for themselves the next time they look in the mirror. 

Here's a good response to the question," Are you taking steroids" Ask them if they masterbate. You're going to get a look out of them that's going to make you laugh but don't. I said this to someone who never met me before and he said, "What kind of a question is that dude?" I said," it's a personal question, just like the one you asked."


----------



## bigdog (Jul 29, 2016)

snake said:


> tony72722,
> 
> I'm happy that you not lying but no good will come out of it.
> 
> ...


SNAKE does it again! good one buddy!


----------



## Beefcake (Jul 29, 2016)

Hook me up cobra?  Does he live in DE?


----------



## Beedeezy (Jul 29, 2016)

Beefcake said:


> Hook me up cobra?  Does he live in DE?


RIGHT!
I love my doc but he's stingy with my dose.


----------



## ccpro (Jul 29, 2016)

"Are you on steroids?"..."Depends...are they working?"


----------



## Iron1 (Jul 29, 2016)

"I get my hormones second-hand through all the shit burgers I eat."


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 29, 2016)

Bata males always ask shit like this you will get use to it.... dont reply to them you will have far less problems.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jul 29, 2016)

Only my girls knows and it'll stay that way. I've had people accuse me even before I hopped on. I'm a personal trainer too so I'm sure people would hate and be all judgemental if they knew I juiced. I'm on my second cycle and I'll probably continue to at least one cycle a year and that's my choice and no one else's business.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 29, 2016)

No.  Never admit to anyone you are on the juice.  No good can come of it.  EVER. 

I don't even tell my wife.  It would be giving away the moral high ground in EVERY argument for the (probably very short) duration of our marriage.  Everything would be roid rage.  It'd be a hellish life.  

You don't know what you'll do in this life.  Trust no one with your future.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 29, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> because no one thats been around for a while would even think about saying the things u just said and dont bring the fact u served the country ,that means nothing to me



Im a bit harsh..I am sorry for that..Dont tell anyone your personal business is the best advice I got


----------



## snake (Jul 30, 2016)

Uncle manny said:


> Only my girls knows and it'll stay that way.



Honest to Pete on this; If you asked my wife if I was "On the juice" she would say no, he takes testosterone. Dude, I'm not making that up because it happened. Nice that she's that naive about it but I prefer that not getting out so I told her, "Just say no to drugs" if anyone asks again.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jul 30, 2016)

If I ever begin to use, I'm going to be honest about it. The only reason I had for this is (and I completely understand the reasons for hiding it) that I dislike when the younger guys like me see another guy our own age get huge fast (and in talking the gains that are more than just disciplined diet and training, which already go a long way) and wonder what's wrong with us that we can't do that.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 30, 2016)

Only place I tell the truth is dr since I have all sorts of shit going on.  

But since their lips are sealed......

Only dude who knows is the one who semi has my life in his hands.  


Aside my lady, my bro n 3 closes friends.  Nada


I just lift heavy n eat big


----------



## Ryand (Jul 30, 2016)

Cobra Strike said:


> I just claim diet and trt. I don't tell people because I hate getting asked for gear. Ive probably sent half the town to a doc that I know is very gracious with trt. I don't know him at all and never met him but I know hes a trt slut. He probably owes me like 20k by now in referral bonuses.



Lmao. Best free, unknown marketing that Doc has ever got.


----------



## SHRUGS (Jul 30, 2016)

Ummmmmmm Honest about illegal use of juice? I'm gonna have to go with a "Negative Ghost Rider"
!S!


----------



## Mr.Gainz (Jul 31, 2016)

I'd say strict diet and training. That's not lieing in any way, its just not the whole truth.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm honest to most people close to me, I love how different people view steroids it's just interesting to see everyone's perspective. That's cheating they say, I say yeah it's a drug to improve performance, kinda like your coffee in the morning, or a that adderall you took before that exam, or that shot you took before going downtown all night. I don't harm anyone with my drug use. It's kinda weird how much people hate steroids, I don't do anything to anyone lol I just like to bodybuild


----------



## jSalud (Aug 12, 2016)

The only people who have a right to know is my wife. I have told my brothers in order to steer them in the right direction because they will do it either way and I'd much rather see them do it in a safe and responsible manner. 

The rest of the world can **** off.


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm only completely honest with myself and a very select few board members that are good friends and I trust for guidance. It's no one else's business.


----------



## IHI (Aug 12, 2016)

With my trt, I'm completely honest and open to try and explain to any men I know/work with why I'm doing it, how I do it, to help answer any questions they have beca use to the majority, it's a taboo subject, so if I can interject reality and maybe help a guy feel better beca use he realizes he's not alone in feeling crude and help is there, that makes me happy.

As for using extra, that for me myself and I to know. Wife knows I'm trying a little more than scribed dose because she knows how I used to be, and how I was, and where I want to be. But she see me getting up at 4am to workout. She sees me come home and do part 2 of work out, so any size gains she believes it's because of the work I put in and my better eating. Friends that comment, I just tell them if they'd clean up their diet, put in 2-3 hours a day 4-6 days a week lifting, ffw 3-4 yeas and you'll start seeing results as well.


----------



## BrutesorGods (Aug 14, 2016)

I didn't have anything to add to this thread till I came across this the other day...



> Any man who tries to be good all the time is bound to come to ruin among the great number who are not good. - Machiavelli


----------



## Joliver (Aug 14, 2016)

The guy asking if you take steroids just because you are jacked should be treated like the guy that asks you if you take dick pills because he can see your cock through your pants.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 15, 2016)

My girl knows. She's a nurse and used to work at a trt clinic and give injections all day. She likes doing mine. If she ever spilled the beans she'd be in just as much trouble if not more then I would :32 (20):


----------



## anewguy (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm honest with only my wife about gear.  No one else needs to know and holy shit, people SUCK at keeping secrets like that.


----------



## starbucks sucks (Aug 15, 2016)

I have had a gym membership for  several years and just recently I've been interested in using. it's pretty obvious who's doing what. even though I'm pretty familiar with many of the members, I won't dare approach anyone on the issue. is this right?


----------



## starbucks sucks (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm in my mid 40's and I just can't accept the fact that I'm no longer the person I was both mentally and physically using is my only option


----------

